# Watch out for these crooks! ################



## ponderosatree (Oct 20, 2008)

Treeservice dot com. ####ing horrible leads. I told them I was unhappy and wanted a refund on my unused funds. Now they don't return my calls or emails. On top of that they attempted to establish themselves in my area on Google Maps using MY address. Never asked my permission. I'm filing a complaint with the FTC. Lot of good that will do me.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah I used them about three years ago...sent me a bunch of BS leads and when the bill came they obv didnt get any money from me!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had a collection agency on me for years about some BS online ads.


----------



## corndogg (Nov 19, 2008)

Leads services suck. I payed them way too much money in the past. Service magic is worst. Tree Service Direct wasn't too bad but I don't see them on the searches anymore. Are they gone?


----------



## ponderosatree (Nov 19, 2008)

I used Tree Service Direct. Used to be good leads a year ago but when Google started putting local services on the top of their search results there was no need for consumers to use Tree Service Direct. I continued using them for about 6 months and didn't make a single sale. I'll never use a lead service again.


----------



## mckeetree (Nov 20, 2008)

I used Tree Service Direct a few years ago. I never knew until then there were that many bad leads out there. The only leads I got were tire kicking assclowns that just wasted my time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 20, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I used Tree Service Direct a few years ago. I never knew until then there were that many bad leads out there. The only leads I got were tire kicking assclowns that just wasted my time.



Yeah I went that route once and always felt the customer was in on the
scam!


----------



## ponderosatree (Nov 20, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I used Tree Service Direct a few years ago. I never knew until then there were that many bad leads out there. The only leads I got were tire kicking assclowns that just wasted my time.



Most of the leads I got from either service where from people that could barely use a computer. Most people know that you just have to bunch in your city name and keyword to get local results. My company pops up number one when searching for "tree service berkeley, ca"

The website I have now hasn't been updated for years. Hopefully I'll get some time next week to finish up the new one I'm working on.


----------



## thequietone (Jan 17, 2009)

I used them about four or five years ago for a couple of months. Mostly tire-kickers, no jobs ever resulted. Finally told them to shove it in their shady spot. 

At the time, it was $3 for every lead recievd, whether it turned into a job or not. I never did pay, and didn' feel I should have to pay for getting my time wasted.

:censored:


----------

